# Grow Box Finally Done



## newgreenthumb (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey guys I have finally gotten my grow box up and running.  It is a prototype of bigger things to come. The dimensions are: 40in H x 22in W x 18in D.  It has three CPU fans running for intake and 3in ventilation port filled with dryer sheets, to be replaced regurlay, and an in-car electronic air purifier mounted near the ventilation port.  Two CFLs(1700 lumens & 6500k), until 150-250w HPS/MH switchable lighting can be purchased,the box was made from an old subwoofer box I had laying around in my shop.  Inside wall are painted flat white with foam rubber weather stripping around door.  When it gets dark in there it gets dark. My hydro set up consists of plastic rubbermaid tub, two valve air pump and to 6in air stones. The plants are fueled with BC Hydro Solutions.  And also I have six seedlings waiting their turn on a light stand that I have made.  Sad part though I have been using bag seed for now until have this grow thing figured out.  Bad results as this must be a weak strain.  They look stringy because I just pruned them.  They have been in flower for three weeks and so not bad for my first hydro grow.  More pics to come. Any input is always welcome and warranted.


----------



## RastaMan (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi newgreenthumb,  nice job with the grow box.  Listen are you going to put there HPS light?  Will those fans be able to cool it down? I'm in design of my own grow box and I want to make it as small as possible and yours looks exatly the way I want it but I don't know about having the HPS there.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 2, 2006)

I plan to increase the size and power of the fans but this is just a prototype for the next bigger box and this will either be a box for a good mother or just for cloning and seedlings.  Here are some pics of my setup before I made the box.  It is a larger rubbermaid tub with drip irrigation and a submersible pump. I copied I the plans from different sites


----------



## stoner 420 (Nov 2, 2006)

man that is cool how big is your rubbermaid tub like how many gallons is it i really like the subwoofer box idea i plan do try this hydro thing is the near future so any advice on your setup would b greatly appriciated alot .. again that is very cool setup hope it works as good as it looks... good luck and happy growing


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 3, 2006)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> man that is cool how big is your rubbermaid tub like how many gallons is it i really like the subwoofer box idea i plan do try this hydro thing is the near future so any advice on your setup would b greatly appriciated alot .. again that is very cool setup hope it works as good as it looks... good luck and happy growing


 
Hey stoner, when do you plan to build your box?  The rubbermaid tub I am using now is a 16 quart one (4 gallons) with the holes cut in to the top with 3in net pots and a volcanic rock grow medium although I recommend rockwool.  One air pump for a 60 gallon aquarium w/2 valves and 36in of aquarium airline.  Two 6in air stones although I recommend at least 12in for more air bubbles.  Right now I use BC Hydroponic Solution and a bottle of PH down as I found tap water, sat out for 1 day, to be very alkaline.  One bottle of Ph tester which will do about 800 tests.     Right now I am in the process of building abigger one.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 3, 2006)

Subwoofer box!  I love it!  I have one too I will be using to fab up a huge carbon filter with a gable fan mounted in the speaker hole!

I don't know if you have enough height to put an hid in there, but those 125 cfl fixtures with the nice boxed reflectors would definately work.  Have you seen those?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2006)

I think you could get a 70W or 100W in there by making the ballast remote and outside of the box. couple extra CPU fans seperate the bulb from the grow with some plexi-glass or tempered glass. 
http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProducts.asp?ProductFamilyID=3
I tossed together my idea how to use a hid and keep it cool. not a great drawing, but its just an idea. The JPG conversion of my drawing sorta sucks so I put the PDF version too. 

View attachment 70COOL_3.pdf


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 4, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I think you could get a 70W or 100W in there by making the ballast remote and outside of the box. couple extra CPU fans seperate the bulb from the grow with some plexi-glass or tempered glass.
> http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProducts.asp?ProductFamilyID=3
> I tossed together my idea how to use a hid and keep it cool. not a great drawing, but its just an idea. The JPG conversion of my drawing sorta sucks so I put the PDF version too.


 
Hey I see that design working for you I am building a light fixture to hold 5 cfls @ 100w expected output ea with a claim of 1600 lumens each and 6500 kelvin rating.  Now my question is how much light will this put out?  Will 5 cfls with those ratings total 500w expected output and 8000 lumens?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 12, 2007)

The original grow box has been modified w/6 26w cfl's (6500k) and is only being used for veg after seedlings prove viable enough to keep.  And finally a place to flower under 400w HPS in pic #1 & 2.  Also a 12v air ionizer that works great for handling smell.


----------

